# Wah Medical College Combine List Session 2012-2013



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Assalam o alaikum, Wah medical college combine list SESSION 2012-2013 http://www.wahmedicalcollege.edu.pk/meritlist1.pdf




- - - Updated - - -

From this list i can observe that the merit of wah will remain high 1-2% as compare to last year...it was 79% in 7th list...


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Assalam o alaikum, Wah medical college combine list SESSION 2012-2013 http://www.wahmedicalcollege.edu.pk/meritlist1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt made it lol
becux merit num is 214 on list so i have no chance   hahahahhaha


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i am not getting it how to react?????


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

your merit number *h.a*...?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i didnt apply there mine friend did and make it, i am confused over increase of merit there


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

did u think that they display 2nd & 3rd list for open merit?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i think they will


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

They will bcoz 20 students hve 83+ aggregate...


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

mine is 135 merit number do not know what to do???????????

- - - Updated - - -

do i have a chance?? please guide?? much worried... ???????


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

UHS merit will also effect wah .... if it will approx 82% then 60 students will escape from wah list then u will definitely get chance.. 26 nov is the deciding date of UHS and Wah merit.Regards


----------



## qurat-ul-ain (Nov 20, 2012)

have someone any idea that when wah medical college will display merit list of foreigner residents


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

my merit no. is 72. DOes that mean that i am comfortably in? And there are 300 students in that list. But as far as I know there never will be 300 seats in wah. So why thaaaat?


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*qurat-ul-ain* Yeah of course they will display .

- - - Updated - - -

This is combine list *ahmed93* .Top 300 students names are displayed if upper students (83,84% may be 82%) does not take admission then certainly lowers hve chances in 2nd or 3rd list ..


----------



## qurat-ul-ain (Nov 20, 2012)

there are total 100 seats for mbbs in which 10 seats for overseas and foreigners and 5 seats for balochistan and POF etc, so for pakistani residents there are only 85 seat in wah medical college


----------



## alizay (Aug 2, 2013)

do they i mean wah medical college take their own entrnce test or they count uhs entrnc tst


----------



## aleeha (Sep 24, 2013)

I got 81.5% aggregate in uhs entry test. mera koi chance hay wmc main. plz guide me.


----------

